# Look What You Made Me Do



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for your inspiration & help, I was able to finish these for my granddaughter due next month. I had been away from MK'ing for MANY years. It was you pointing me to other websites for patterns & tips; individuals helping me with pattern issues; you having posted suggestions in archived threads - THANK YOU EVERYONE !!


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Luck baby.


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Gorgeous !


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a wonderful set your have made. An heirloom for sure. I can just picture this lovely little girl resting in the pure love that you put into each stitch. Just wonderful.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

They are beautiful, you have done a brilliant job.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Really beautiful


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

You have made a beautiful layette for your grand daughter to be.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

This is one gorgeous, beautiful set. Beautiful work.


----------



## lindelsue1954 (Dec 8, 2011)

That is really beautiful!! I wish I could knit something like that!! lol


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful set! Lucky baby!


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

Just beautiful! I would love the pattern! Can you point me to it?


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Congratulations on becoming a Grammy!
Your knitting is very nice!


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

How very, very nice!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, you did an awesome job ! What a sweet layette ! Congratulations !


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Your work is gorgeous.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh - those are beautiful! Ann


----------



## cybernana (Sep 28, 2013)

Never seen anything quite like it ,well done you must be so proud its fantastic


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations on the new baby. Your work is beautiful, as I'm sure your granddaughter will be. Hope you post pictures of the baby wearing these wonderful articles you created just for her.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Susam said:


> Gorgeous !


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is adorable. Your granddaughter is very lucky.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Very good job. Makes me want to knit it too. Do you have a pattern, Please? Thanks My GGD is due May 20th, my second.
Sue


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Kathie. This was all done a brother electronic 930 std gauge. I used stitch world pattern106 for the lace work. I have a knit leader & just drafted a pattern on it based on a chart I found on the internet for newborn measurements. I learned the picot edging from the internet, also the bunny, bonnet, booties & panties. The dress is worked from bottom up & when I got to the part where I wanted lace, took the knitting off on waste yarn & rehung doubling the stitches on needles to reduce size. Bottom line is I didn't have a "pattern" so to speak. The knit leader is a wonderful accessory. Oh, & I did the "set-in" sleeve shown by Diana Sullivan. Much of what I did was a "first" for me so it took rather a long time to work thru mistakes, etc.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very lovely set, congratulations.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Your work is absolutely beautiful. Would you please share the pattern and which yarn you used. I would love to knit this for my granddaughter due in late August


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

That is beautiful! Congrats to you, to-be-Grandmom, to the Mom & the Dad.

Love it.
Marge


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh, beautiful!


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh Judy!! That is absolutely adorable! I have 2 granddaughters (6 & 2) and I just love very feminine baby things. Fantastic job!
Betty


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Lucky Lady. I'm sorry I don't have a pattern for this as I drafted it (the dress) on my knit leader according to newborn measurements I found on the internet. I used bernat baby sport yarn on a std gauge brother 930 electronic machine using stitch world lace pattern 106. The booties, panties, bunny & bonnet were all found on the internet also (free). I made the afghan by casting on on all 200 needles & going at with the lace pattern till it looked about square & stopped. Found the afghan border on internet also which I knitted separately on the machine then attached with my linker. I'm sorry this isn't much help but I'm sure that whatever you make will be grand !!


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here are links to various patterns I used for the different items:
Booties - (video)
http://myknittingmachinesandme.wordpress.com/2013/08/20/baby-booties/
Diaper Cover - http://knittingisaromanticdrama.blogspot.com/p/kiss-me-cate-diaper-coversoaker.html
Bonnet - http://www.daisyknits.com/freemkpats.htm (scroll down to lace baby bonnet by Lorna Kinnan)
Bunny - http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2013/03/new-video-today-machine-knitted-bunny.html
Afghan Edging - http://machineknittingnz.forumotion.net/t10-machine-knit-edgings (I used "B", the shell edging
Measurements Chart - http://angieswhim.blogspot.com/2011/03/body-measurements-and-size-charts.html

All knitting was done on a brother 930 electronic std gauge machine with Bernat Baby Sport yarn. The lace pattern is from brother stitch world #106. I drafted the dress on a knit leader according to measurements from the chart above. I used all 200 needles for the afghan till it looked pretty square & attached the border with a linker.

Sorry I can't give y'all more perfect instructions - I probably spent as much time researching the internet as I did knitting & finishing the project. Hope this helps anyone who wants to make these things.

Judy B

Judy B


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful..


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

If you were here sitting beside me you would have heard "Oh, is that beautiful!!"
I agree with everyone and I'm guessing these will not be the only things you make for her.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow. Simply stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very pretty, fit for a princess.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Beautiful.Well done.


----------



## hdraper (Feb 28, 2014)

This is sooooo good. Even with a machine it must have taken ages. This is something made with so much love and dedication I hope it will always be treasured.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

So beautiful.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Simply perfect


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Gorgeous set! Hope you post a picture when she gets here!


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Just lovely!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Now how beautiful is all that, keep up the good work. Your granddaughter will look so pretty in all this, and her parents will be so proud.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Perfect! One lucky baby! And the baby inspired you to machine knit again! Have fun! Congrats!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

It is beautiful, what a lucky girl to receive such a gift.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a perfectly beautiful little layette.
Love the design and all the accessories. Lovely pastel color.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh they are just precious. Congratulations. There is nothing like knitting for a baby girl.


----------



## Julie Eastman (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

judyb45 said:


> Thanks to all of you for your inspiration & help, I was able to finish these for my granddaughter due next month. I had been away from MK'ing for MANY years. It was you pointing me to other websites for patterns & tips; individuals helping me with pattern issues; you having posted suggestions in archived threads - THANK YOU EVERYONE !!


Breathtaking! You are so talented! 👏


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

VERY lovely layette!!!
Congratulations!!!
Patty S


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Love it, but no more grandchildren for me, my eldest is 19 and the youngest is 8. "Unless of course the Great Grandchild" may arrive in the not too distant future. Here's hoping I'm not to old by then.


----------



## Paulette3 (Feb 20, 2014)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful job! Congrats on your Granddaughter! She will be so lucky to have it when she has her own babies


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

Really beautiful


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

That is about the prettiest set I've ever seen. What a lucky little person. 
I have a question...what is the piece in the upper left of the pic?


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks so very much. That funny thing in the upper left corner is a bunny. Found it at Diana Sullivan's blog. There is a link to it in one of my previous posts


----------



## Lyjda Morse (Aug 8, 2011)

Well done! Absolutely wonderful. That's a feather in your cap! Lynda in Bridgnorth England.


----------



## Jae (Mar 20, 2012)

That is precious, may she be blessed with good health


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

amazing, just beautiful


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

judyb45: Thank you. I thot. it might be a different style cap. Perfect, a cuddle-pet to go with the outfit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous! I too wish I could knit like that.


----------



## gludo (Dec 13, 2012)

Wunderschön
Liebe Grüsse Romi


----------



## jajarita (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful. I have got to try this. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So pretty,


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

its lovely.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful!1!


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

You are all so kind & generous. THANK YOU !! If only I could knit a pie crust - mine are always a mess !!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very sweet. 

Robin


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. You will be a great grandmother!


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow! Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful!! I would love the pattern to this if it's available somewhere. I don'know that I can do it the justice you have, but sure would like to try!!
Mary Jo


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Lovely work - you must be so satisfied to have accomplished this after a long time away from knitting machines.


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

How lovely. Lucky Baby. You've inspired me to get cracking on something for my two lovely Grand Daughters.


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here is the info I posted several days ago in case you missed it. Bit of a hodge podge but hope it helps you. Thanks for the kind comment & good luck !!

Here are links to various patterns I used for the different items:
Booties - (video)
http://myknittingmachinesandme.wordpress.com/2013/08/20/baby-booties/
Diaper Cover - http://knittingisaromanticdrama.blogspot.com/p/kiss-me-cate-diaper-coversoaker.html
Bonnet - http://www.daisyknits.com/freemkpats.htm (scroll down to lace baby bonnet by Lorna Kinnan)
Bunny - http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2013/03/new-video-today-machine-knitted-bunny.html
Afghan Edging - http://machineknittingnz.forumotion.net/t10-machine-knit-edgings (I used "B", the shell edging
Measurements Chart - http://angieswhim.blogspot.com/2011/03/body-measurements-and-size-charts.html

All knitting was done on a brother 930 electronic std gauge machine with Bernat Baby Sport yarn. The lace pattern is from brother stitch world #106. I drafted the dress on a knit leader according to measurements from the chart above. I used all 200 needles for the afghan till it looked pretty square & attached the border with a linker.

Sorry I can't give y'all more perfect instructions - I probably spent as much time researching the internet as I did knitting & finishing the project. Hope this helps anyone who wants to make these things.

Judy B

Judy B


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful work.


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Lovely!



judyb45 said:


> Thanks to all of you for your inspiration & help, I was able to finish these for my granddaughter due next month. I had been away from MK'ing for MANY years. It was you pointing me to other websites for patterns & tips; individuals helping me with pattern issues; you having posted suggestions in archived threads - THANK YOU EVERYONE !!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

A delightful set. Way to go!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You've made a beautiful set.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Way tooo cute.


----------



## jajarita (Apr 5, 2013)

Really Lovely. You have inspired me to get off my rump and get to work. My problem is I have no little ones to knit for, and I definitely do not need any more clothes.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

So precious!!! Perfect!! Good for you!!!


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh my goodness! These are absolutely lovely...... Heirloom quality machine knitting.


----------

